# Poetic Justice



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I was first going to put this in the humor section but since people died I thought....maybe not.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/11/w...tor-accidentally-kills-iraqi-pupils.html?_r=1


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I laughed, but at the same time I feel a little guilty that I did.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> I laughed, but at the same time I feel a little guilty that I did.


Yep, reminded me of....


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Allah Ak-*BOOM!*


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

:grin: I feel guilty about laughing at this too......wait.... no I don't


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

I think Achmed the Dead Terrorist said something about this a few years ago- "You know what the lesson is?...Location location location!"


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I didn't laugh. I guffawed, chortled, snickered, giggled, chuckled, and spewed Mt. Dew all over my computer. Then for about a millisecond I felt bad for their families. Then I realized that people who knew them are better off now. They no longer have to worry when their beloved husband, brother, father, son, or whatever is going to blow his top. :shock::mrgreen:

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------

